# Anyone here can make panels for my stand?



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the frame with 2x4s already. Just need MDF panels to cover it. Was wondering if anyone has experience with making a stand? Would like the panels to be able to be taken off with magnets if possible. I can drop off the frame to the person to have it be installed.


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

*panels*

I wouldn't advise you to use mdf as the slightest moisture will cause them to swell. You can order panels to custom sizes at any lumber supplier (home depot,lowes Home Hardware). if you hang them on euro hinges they are adjustable and when you need them off they unclip very easily. With magnets they might not be as easy to line up straight all the time. Your choices of panels is unlimited both finished and unfinished


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Not sure what he's up to these days and I have no authority to speak for his time but you may wish to contact forum member PaulF757 
Genius with this stuff !


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Millway doors in vaughan. You go in with you measurements, pick your profile and they make exactly what you want. They did my entire kitchen, stand for my cube and storage bench. You can then add magnets or euro hinges but you will need a boring bit (euro hinge kit) to make the hole if you choose hinges. The euro hinge kit can be purchased at home depot. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is an alternative..
I built a stand for my 180 gallon. I had JT acrylic make custom sheets to attach to the sides. Held on with those rare earth magnets. Whenever I wanted to do work on my stand (or wanted air flow during the summer heatwave) I removed the panels showing only the bare framing.

If you are a do it yourself (er) then go to plastic world for panels. Home Depot sell ornate trim pieces and cabinet handles to make them look good.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

badmedicine said:


> Here is an alternative..
> I built a stand for my 180 gallon. I had JT acrylic make custom sheets to attach to the sides. Held on with those rare earth magnets. Whenever I wanted to do work on my stand (or wanted air flow during the summer heatwave) I removed the panels showing only the bare framing.
> 
> If you are a do it yourself (er) then go to plastic world for panels. Home Depot sell ornate trim pieces and cabinet handles to make them look good.


To add to this, you could countersink the the magnets into the frame so that when you put the panel on, it sits flush with the frame. If you're just looking for functional square panels, then as mentioned, Plastic World is the way to go. Not sure if they will cut to exact size but a problem easily solved

You can use MDF, you just need to seal it with primer or varnish.


----------

